# Odds movements - betting smart



## Max (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi all.

I am trying to start a new thread with dropping-odds/(rising odds) and choosing the best one (in my opinion) for betting smart.

Starting with:
Uniao Leiria vs Gil Vicente (Portuguese football)
Starting time: 16:00 GMT 2012-04-06
Pick: Gil Vicente +0.0 @ 1.98
Stake: 2 units (from 10)

Reason: the odds from Gil Vicente was dropping high in 1 hour from 3.24 to 2.50
Graph: t.co/euW9DFzG


----------



## Max (Apr 7, 2012)

Uniao Leiria vs Gil Vicente
Score: 0-0
PUSH


----------



## Max (Apr 9, 2012)

Volleyball » Italy S A1 W
2012-04-09 18:30 GMT
Yamamay Busto Arsizio vs MC-Carnaghi Villa Cortese

Pick: MC-Carnaghi Villa Cortese +1.5 @ 1.78
Stake: 1 unit from 10


----------



## Max (Apr 10, 2012)

Yamamay Busto Arsizio vs MC-Carnaghi Villa Cortese
Score: 2-3 (27:25, 23:25, 17:25, 25:20, 7:15)

WON
Profit: +0.78 units


----------



## Max (Apr 11, 2012)

Soccer » Austria Cup
2012-04-11 15:59 GMT
Austria Lustenau vs Austria Wien

Pick: Austria Lustenau +0.5 @ 1.83
Stake: 1 unit from 10


----------



## BgFutbol (Apr 11, 2012)

Its helpful, keep it up !


----------



## Max (Apr 12, 2012)

Austria Lustenau vs Austria Wien
Score 1-2 
LOST 
Profit: -1.0 unit


----------



## Max (Apr 21, 2012)

El Clasico

Soccer » La Liga
2012-04-21 18:00 GMT
Barcelona vs. Real Madrid

Real Madrid +1.0 @ 1.93


----------



## Max (Apr 22, 2012)

Barcelona - Real Madrid
Score: 1-2
Real Madrid +1.0 @ 1.93 WON


----------



## Max (May 9, 2012)

Euro-League
Soccer » UEFA Cup
2012-05-09 18:45 GMT

Atletico Madrid vs. Athletic Bilbao (played on neutral arena in Bucharest - ROM)

The graph odds are too symmetric and I'll go for a draw in regular time.
(An over 2.5 goals could be an option too).

With few hours before starting time, the odds movement were:


----------

